# Pip and Ziggy



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi all

Pip is just 11 months and Ziggy is 16 month H ope you enjoy the pics. Ziggy wasnt in the mood for photos thats why theirs only 1 of him.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Just gonna bump up so I have a reply pmsl


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Awhh so cute I love paps!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

oooo cute cute cute
I'd like a papillion one day


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

Cute pups!


----------



## elliboo (Apr 19, 2010)

gorgeous


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Pip and Ziggy are beautiful, i used to have paps years ago, gorgoeus little dogs,


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

real cute...both of them :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Aww beautiful dogs!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwww so cute :001_wub:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Natik said:


> real cute...both of them :001_wub:


Thanks all they are a joy, i will never be without a papillon again. they are so lovable


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

They are both very cute.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, I never knew you had Paps.
Just beautiful, smashing little dogs


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah we got pip and then a few weeks later got asked if we would rehome Ziggy best thing we did - I cant belive pip will be 1 on may 9th


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> Yeah we got pip and then a few weeks later got asked if we would rehome Ziggy best thing we did - I cant belive pip will be 1 on may 9th


If I live as long as my mother, Paps may be my old age dog


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

They are beautiful dogs Blaze gets on great with them, hes a big baby.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

Yes my mother had two when she was in her 70's and could still go out for walks


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Pip if you say to him where is the baby boy he runs up on your knee and likes you to hold him in your arms like a baby he will fall asleep like that.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

rona said:


> Yes my mother had two when she was in her 70's and could still go out for walks


they are great dogs for old and young people. x


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> Pip if you say to him where is the baby boy he runs up on your knee and likes you to hold him in your arms like a baby he will fall asleep like that.


Aw sweet


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

He is lol. we where going to show him but he hates show leads lol so hes just a spoilt pet lol. Ziggy is abit yappy but lovley he paws you for attention if you ignore him. lol


----------

